# a little heart breaker but i guess i got what i was after



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Hit Pensacola beach just before sunrise today and after about 15 minutes in the water pulled in a red at 17-9/10". As badly as I wanted to I couldn't bring myself to keep him. No more than 5 minutes hooked up a bigger red and about as soon as I could see he was a red my steel leader gave out and he was gone...must have spooked em after I retied and I never got another. a little disappointing but I'm glad to get one on the beach after a few slow weeks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Why are you using steel for reds?


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

To be honest I couldn't tell ya. its been on there since we were catching baby sharks in the gulf and the reds bite it anyway so I didn't see any reason to change it


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

If I had caught that it would have been a ` spot tail croaker `........and been filleted faster than you can say Gemini cricket..........with a bowl of loggerhead soup on the side.........delicious.....


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

Can't you keep 2 of those in the slot anyways? Yeah 'spot tail croaker'!!!!!


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

The slot starts at 18 inches not 17 9/10...........that's why some ( ?????) would call it a spot tail croaker and fillet it quickly...........call it a case of misidentification.........happens all the time in criminal cases....


:whistling: :whistling: :001_huh:


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

I use a tape measure with a lot of wrinkles and bends and dents in it..........if you measure my 18" marker,..........its about 17 1/2..........LOL.....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i ran 90lb wire while looking for drum off the beach as well. reds and blacks don't seem to mind it at all and you get your hooks back when all those sharpnose and blacktips invade your spot. I'd recommend changing them every 2 trips, the saltwater gets caught in the coating and eats away the galvanized steal. 

nice red! still haven't caught a slot fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> i ran 90lb wire while looking for drum off the beach as well. reds and blacks don't seem to mind it at all and you get your hooks back when all those sharpnose and blacktips invade your spot. I'd recommend changing them every 2 trips, *the saltwater gets caught in the coating and eats away the galvanized steal. *
> 
> nice red! still haven't caught a slot fish.


You can tell that is what happened there, its rusty in his picture.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Yeah the coating on the wire got torn up and it was starting to rust...shoulda known better but lesson learned


----------

